# knifty knitter



## lfkj42 (Jan 18, 2008)

Ok I got a knifty knitter and I got the arm holes figured out lol does any one have patterns they would like to share


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

if you look through the threads i put one up with some free online patterns, or you can just google.
Some are dog ones others are hats etc.


----------



## Sydni (Feb 12, 2008)

I've heard a lot about this thing recently, and I caved and bought one yesterday. I'm in the process of trying to make a sweater, but I have no idea how it will turn out. :-?


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

I am sure it will turn out just fine. I hear they knit up quickly and once you get the hang of it are farily easy to do.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I have never used the nifty knitter as I knit and crochet the old fashion way. I was going to let you all know that there are some really good books out that can teach you to knit and crochet, and they are simple to follow. One is the book called Knitting and Crochet for Dummies! Yes, that's really the name of the book! I've thumbed through it, and it looks very simple to follow! They have them at Michael's arts and crafts stores all over the country. Once you learn how to crochet and knit the basics, it's much easier (and prettier) than the nifty knitters!


----------



## lfkj42 (Jan 18, 2008)

I crochet and and have for about 17 years and can make quick work of it but when I knit the old fashion way man am I slow maybe I will buy the book thanks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

I dont crochet yet, but can knit. i just think the knifty knitter is great though, and people on here have made some fabulous jumpers using one


----------



## LindaLS (Mar 31, 2007)

*An easy sweater pattern for the loom*

I see you are looking for a sweater made up on a loom. Well here you go I have just what you are looking for:

http://www.canine-kids.com/Knitting-loom-instructions.html

It's a pretty basic and easy pattern. Have fun knitting.


----------

